# lagergeräusche mit pwm - keine ohne pwm ?



## constantinosand (10. September 2012)

*lagergeräusche mit pwm - keine ohne pwm ?*

kann es sein, dass die pwm steuerung von lüftern
lagergeräusche verursacht

und eine non pwm steuerung keine lagergeräusche verursacht
natürlich bei gegebener qualität des lagers #

beispiel

drei bequiet pwm lüfter verschiedenen typus
verursachen bei mir allesamt lagergeräusche

während die bequiet non pwm _silent wings 2_ lüfter
keineswegs lagergeräusche verursachen

alle lüfter haben ein fdb lager #


verursacht also die pwm steuerung lagergeräusche ?


mir is auch aufgefallen, dass
wenn ich die pwm lüfter pustend zum rotieren bringe
sie keine lagergeräusche verursachen
erst wenn sie am computer angeschlossen sind


----------



## mattinator (10. September 2012)

*AW: lagergeräusche mit pwm - keine ohne pwm ?*

Da die PWD-Steuerung auf gepulster Spannung basiert, erscheint mir dieser Effekt logisch. Im Prinzip wird die (Durchschnitts-)Drehzahl durch permanentes Ein- und Ausschalten des Lüfters erreicht, was durchaus zu sprunghafter Zunahme der resultierenden axialen Kräfte führt. Da die Lagerung wahrscheinlich in dieser Richtung nicht spielfrei ist, entstehen durch diese Bewegung zusätzliche Geräusche. Das "Rattern" im PWM-Betrieb wurde auch schon in den Tests der PCGH-Print erwähnt.


----------



## FreezerX (10. September 2012)

*AW: lagergeräusche mit pwm - keine ohne pwm ?*

Du kannst einen PWM Lüfter auch mal am 3-pin Anschluss testen und hinhören.


----------



## constantinosand (10. September 2012)

*AW: lagergeräusche mit pwm - keine ohne pwm ?*



mattinator schrieb:


> Das "Rattern" im PWM-Betrieb wurde auch schon in den Tests der PCGH-Print erwähnt.



welche ausgabe?


----------



## mattinator (10. September 2012)

*AW: lagergeräusche mit pwm - keine ohne pwm ?*



constantinosand schrieb:


> welche ausgabe?


Z.B. beim Test des Be quiet Shadow Wings SW1 in der PCGH Print 01/2012 (S. 89, Laufgeräusch bei 0,1 Sone). In der Tabelle wird bei fast allen PWM-Lüftern das Rattern angemerkt.


----------



## constantinosand (10. September 2012)

*AW: lagergeräusche mit pwm - keine ohne pwm ?*

doch, danke für den hinweis, hab nochmal präziser hingeschaut
wird alles einwandfrei hinsichtlich der lagergeräusche erwähnt
ein traum

nun
gpu mit const lüfter
cpu, mit const lüfter
doch psu nicht mit const lüfter

könnte es probleme geben
wenn man den psu lüfter stilllegt mittels zb kabelbinder
und einen const lüfter montiert

beschädigt sich der psu lüfter durch die permanente blockade?


----------



## mattinator (11. September 2012)

*AW: lagergeräusche mit pwm - keine ohne pwm ?*



constantinosand schrieb:


> beschädigt sich der psu lüfter durch die permanente blockade?


 
Würde ich nicht, tun. Der wir (zumindest auf Dauer) das zeitliche segnen.


----------



## constantinosand (11. September 2012)

*AW: lagergeräusche mit pwm - keine ohne pwm ?*



mattinator schrieb:


> Würde ich nicht, tun. Der wir (zumindest auf Dauer) das zeitliche segnen.



wenn man den psu lüfter stilllegt mittels zb kabelbinder
*und* einen const lüfter montiert


----------



## mattinator (11. September 2012)

*AW: lagergeräusche mit pwm - keine ohne pwm ?*



constantinosand schrieb:


> wenn man den psu lüfter stilllegt mittels zb kabelbinder


 
Ersteres.


----------



## constantinosand (11. September 2012)

*AW: lagergeräusche mit pwm - keine ohne pwm ?*

warum
er wird doch nur blockiert
wo wie sollte das was kaputt gehen?
hastu diese erfahrung schonmal gemacht?


----------



## Raketenjoint (11. September 2012)

*AW: lagergeräusche mit pwm - keine ohne pwm ?*



constantinosand schrieb:


> wenn man den psu lüfter stilllegt mittels zb kabelbinder
> *und* einen const lüfter montiert


Ich würde nicht unbedingt beim Netzteil "pfuschen". Die Lüfter sind an einer automatischen Lüftersteuerung angeschlossen. Ich habe schon mehrmals gelesen, dass welche das Netzteil geöffnet haben und ihn ausgewechselt haben. Aber das wird keinem Laien empfohlen (Garantie und Stromschlaggefahr). Und ehrlich: dein Netzteil ist sicherlich nicht das lauteste in deinem PC. Die Straight Power bleiben eigentlich bis 75% ruhig. Aber diese Auslastung erhältst du wohl eher nur beim Zocken, wenn du sowieso den Spielesound hörst. Ist das Netzteil eigentlich entkoppelt und zieht keine warme Luft an? Das kann zu einer höheren Lüftergeschwindigkeit führen.


----------



## constantinosand (11. September 2012)

*AW: lagergeräusche mit pwm - keine ohne pwm ?*

entkoppelt nicht, aber is auch nich nötig
der kühler is unterm netzteil und der kann bis zu 75 grag heiß werden, core temp

ich meine, dass wenn ich den psu lüfter per kabelbinder blockiere nicht passiert
und ein extern montierter _non pwm lüfter_ keine lagergeräusche von sich gibt


----------



## Uter (11. September 2012)

*AW: lagergeräusche mit pwm - keine ohne pwm ?*



constantinosand schrieb:


> beschädigt sich der psu lüfter durch die permanente blockade?


 Kann passieren, muss aber nicht. Viel größer ist aber die Gefahr, dass das Nt zu heiß wird. Entweder man tausch den Lüfter, aber auch nur dann, wenn man wirklich Ahnung davon hat, was man macht, oder man ändert im Nt nichts!



constantinosand schrieb:


> warum
> er wird doch nur blockiert
> wo wie sollte das was kaputt gehen?


 Die Kräfte, die auf das Lager wirken, sind völlig anders verteilt und u.U. zuckt der Lüfter immer wieder.



constantinosand schrieb:


> ich meine, dass wenn ich den psu lüfter per kabelbinder blockiere nicht passiert
> und ein extern montierter _non pwm lüfter_ keine lagergeräusche von sich gibt


 BQ! verbaut in Nt aus Patentgründen keine PWM-Lüfter.


----------



## constantinosand (11. September 2012)

*AW: lagergeräusche mit pwm - keine ohne pwm ?*

zu uter

(1) ich ersetzte den psu lüfter gegen einen extern an das netzteil montierten lüfter
von daher wird das netzteil dann vom an das netzteil montierten lüfter versorgt

(2) das konnte ich auch beabachten
könnte womöglich nich gesund sein

(3) ich dachte alle regelbaren lüfter sind pwm lüfter, also nichkonstant drehende


----------



## Olstyle (11. September 2012)

*AW: lagergeräusche mit pwm - keine ohne pwm ?*



constantinosand schrieb:


> zu uter
> 
> (1) ich ersetzte den psu lüfter gegen einen extern an das netzteil montierten lüfter
> von daher wird das netzteil dann vom an das netzteil montierten lüfter versorgt


Der aber nicht durch das Netzteil geregelt und daher potenziell zu schwach ist.



> (3) ich dachte alle regelbaren lüfter sind pwm lüfter, also nichkonstant drehende


 Man kann die Spannung auch "richtig" runter regeln statt über PWM eine niedrigere Spannung durch Durchschnittsbildung zu "simulieren".
Generell hat der PWM Betrieb auch eine Reihe von Vorteilen. Mit passendem Regeler kann man z.B. wirklich gezielt eine Drehzahl einstellen die nahezu unabhängig von der Versorgungsspannung ist und auch die Energieeffizienz ist besser.

Die PWM bei Lüftern scheitert in der Regel an viel zu niedrigen Frequenzen. Alphacools Heatmaster ist z.B. auch ein reiner PWM Controller mit einer vernünftigen Pulsfrequenz und dort sind mir die sonst typischen Problemchen mit PWM noch nicht zu Ohren gekommen.


----------



## constantinosand (11. September 2012)

*AW: lagergeräusche mit pwm - keine ohne pwm ?*

danke für eure antworten


----------



## Uter (11. September 2012)

*AW: lagergeräusche mit pwm - keine ohne pwm ?*

1. Ich glaube, was du vorhast ist inzwischem jedem klar, abraten tun trotzdem alle. 

2. Nur weil irgendein Lüfter mit anderer Drehzahl durch einen anderen Widerstand blasen wird das Nt noch lange nicht ausreichend gekühlt. Wenn der Lüfter ausreichend kühlen soll, dann muss er schneller drehen als der Standardlüfter bei Volllast ---> deutlich lauter.

3. Nein, man kann Lüfter auch über die Spannung regeln.

PS: 
Zu langsam.


----------



## Raketenjoint (12. September 2012)

*AW: lagergeräusche mit pwm - keine ohne pwm ?*



constantinosand schrieb:


> (3) ich dachte alle regelbaren lüfter sind pwm lüfter, also nichkonstant drehende


Ich möchte dich nicht beleidigen, sondern dir nur helfen:
Wenn du das denkst, hast du wohl nicht so viel Ahnung davon und solltest dringend die Finger vom Netzteil lassen. Außerdem: Wie hätte man früher über 3-Pin sonst regeln können?
Lass die Finger einfach am besten davon. So laut sind die Lagergeräusche auch wieder nicht (ich kenne mich da auch aus). Im Notfall kannst du dir ja ein Semipassivnetzteil gönnen. Sei froh, dass es jetzt einigermaßen leise ist und dass du kein Fiepen von Spulen (oder Bildschirm ) hörst. Ich mag es mittlerweile, wenn es nicht so extrem leise ist (Luftrauschen ist irgendwie beruhigend).
Aber wenn dir ein BQ-Netzteil zu laut ist, stimmt etwas nicht. Wie ist es denn positioniert? Bekommt es kühle Luft von außen, oder ist es nach innen gerichtet?


----------



## constantinosand (12. September 2012)

*AW: lagergeräusche mit pwm - keine ohne pwm ?*

die psu is unabänderlich überm cpu kühler positioniert
die psu hat nach meinem empfinden stets die gleiche stille lautstärke #
das war mein kaufgrund


----------



## Olstyle (12. September 2012)

*AW: lagergeräusche mit pwm - keine ohne pwm ?*

Die Darstellung ist in dB und damit logarithmisch. Besonders aussagekräftig ist die Grafik daher nicht.


----------



## constantinosand (12. September 2012)

*AW: lagergeräusche mit pwm - keine ohne pwm ?*

ja aber von 14 auf 15 db is kein großer unterschied


----------



## Raketenjoint (13. September 2012)

*AW: lagergeräusche mit pwm - keine ohne pwm ?*

Eben. Darum sag ich: lass die Finger davon. Irgendwo sollte man die Grenzen setzten. Spätestens beim Netzteil wird es gefährlich, wenn man nicht das nötige Know-How hat.


----------

